# Welche Schnur für Feederrute?



## Patrick S. (29. April 2010)

Hallo Kameraden, 

ich habe nur eine kurze Frage..

Welche Schnur benutzt ihr auf eurer Feeder-Rute. Es sollte ja eine Geflochtene sein, die aber auch nicht zu dick ist.

Ich habe im Moment eine geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle, die aber viel zu dick ist und dadurch weite Würfe ( sofern man diese benötigt ), trotz schwerem Futterkorb fast unmöglich macht.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Hallo 

du solltest dir ein geflecht so um die 0,6 bis 0,10 bis 6 kg  besorgen und ein schlagsnur monofille 0,22 oder 0,25-der Schlagschnur sollte 2 Ruten Länge sein so um die 7-8 mtr. 

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Was für eine geflochten hast du den Stärke? und wo willst du damit fischen ???

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Dunraven (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Ich nutze eine 5 Lbs Power Pro auf 3 Ruten und eine 0,10mm Browning Feeder Braidauf der vierten. Dazu eine 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur.


----------



## Hümpfi (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Ich Benutze nurnoch Fireline Smoke in 0,10mm. was anderes kommt mir nichtmehr auf die Rolle. Schlagschnüre binde ich mir immer komplett fertig mit Schlaufenmontage und Wickel sie auf ein Wickelbrett für Stippmontagen. Bei nem Abriss Knot ich die Schnur einfach an und weiter gehts.

mfg


----------



## d-tour (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

0.6 -10 er oha...

ich bin noch anfänger und habe mir eine 16er draufgemacht. sieht schon sehr dick aus. dachte das die geflochtenen schnüre genau so dick sind wie monofile. von daher dachte ich mir beim kauf der 16 er das ich nix falsch machen kann aber die scheint etwas überdimensioniert zu sein zum feedern.

was für nachteile hätte ich denn mit meiner 16 er geflochten `?


danke und gruss

d-tour


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Wenn dann 0,06! #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Ja würde ich auch entfehlen habe auch 0,06 zum feedern die ist super und hat 10kg tragkraft das reicht alle mal aus !!!

Aber mal hören wo er fischen will und was für eine schnur er imom drauf hat!!! 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Gardenfly (29. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

ich habe 10-12 Fireline drauf, statt Schlagschur nehme ich die Feedergum-Fertig-rigs von Browning oder Mosella.


----------



## Dunraven (30. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*



d-tour schrieb:


> 0.6 -10 er oha...
> 
> ich bin noch anfänger und habe mir eine 16er draufgemacht. sieht schon sehr dick aus. dachte das die geflochtenen schnüre genau so dick sind wie monofile. von daher dachte ich mir beim kauf der 16 er das ich nix falsch machen kann aber die scheint etwas überdimensioniert zu sein zum feedern.
> 
> ...



Ich sage es mal so, ich nutze 0,14mm zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. Die meisten raten dann noch zur 0,17mm geflochtenen wenn man wirklich auf Nr. sicher gehen will und öfter mit größeren rechnen muss.

Nachteile, naja 0,16mm ist meist nicht wirklich 0,16mm sondern ist im Wasser auch größer (ist oft zusammengedrückt eben 0,16mm oder was auch immer). Dazu kann etwas Wurfweite fehlen. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde die Schnur auf die Spinnrolle spulen (dafür ist die Dicke super) und mir eine dünnere zum feedern holen.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (30. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Moin,


ich benutze eine 10 lbs zum Feedern, ich meine sie ist perfekt dafür!


Hier mal ein link: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439efd20ec





Gruß David


----------



## Fabiasven (30. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Warum käufst Du die Teuer in Ami-Land?

Ich persönlich fische zum Feedern lieber ne Mon, gerade wegen der Abriebfestigkeit. Mittlerweile gibts soviele Monos mit geringer Dehnung, extra fürs feedern ausgelegt. 

Persönlich benutze ich Feederschnüre von Mosella oder teilweise auch Fluorocarbon (war günstig) die die gleichen Eigenschaften hat.


----------



## HirRscH (30. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Ich fische mit 0,06 und 0,10mm Whiplash crystal mit 10m 25er Mono darvor.

@Fabiasven: Fluocarbon ist viel zu spröde. Hab es zu meinen Feederanfängen als Schlagschnur verwendet und hatte abrisse ohne ende, ein etwas größerer Knick oder sogar n Knoten und beim nächsten etwas heftigeren Wurf is das zeug durch.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Warum käufst Du die Teuer in Ami-Land?
> 
> Ich persönlich fische zum Feedern lieber ne Mon, gerade wegen der Abriebfestigkeit. Mittlerweile gibts soviele Monos mit geringer Dehnung, extra fürs feedern ausgelegt.
> 
> Persönlich benutze ich Feederschnüre von Mosella oder teilweise auch Fluorocarbon (war günstig) die die gleichen Eigenschaften hat.




Teuer?
Der Witz ist gut. ich kaufe sie auch da, denn das kommt mir noch günstiger als wenn ich sie hier im "Supersondermesseangebot" von 8,88 Euro pro 100m kaufe. Wobei wir schon beim nächsten Punkt sind. Warum kaufst Du denn teure monofile oder noch teureres Fluocarbon wenn eine geflochtene doch günstiger ist. :q

Abgesehen davon stimmt die Aussage mit der Dehnung nicht wirklich. Selbst die Feederschnüre haben noch deutlich mehr Dehnung wie die geflochtene. Wobei es auch auf den Einsatzbereich ankommt. Für den Fluß nehme ich auch mono, denn da ist sie der geflochtenen überlegen da mono längst nicht soviel Wasserwiderstand hat. Daher ziehe ich da eine 0,22er mono der 5lbs geflochtenen auch vor. Und was Abriebsfestigkeit angeht, damit habe ich keine Probleme. Für sowas gibt es ja Schlagschnüre.


----------



## Backfire (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

ich hab auf einer spule 0.10er geflochtene mit 10m 0.25er schlagschnur und auf der ersatzspule 200m 0.25er mono (stroft gtm).


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Ich fische bei uns an der treene eine 0,16mm mono von zammataro!!! Die hat relativ wenig dehnung! Ist auch nicht zu dünn, die hat für den durchmesser recht viel power!!!

Mfg


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

zum feedern nehme ich NUR NOCH geflecht eine tolle sache

dazu habe ich eine 0,11er sänger iron claw bespult... eine geile schnur super geschmeidig ummantelt rungeflochten aus 4 fasern und und und
im großes und ganzen ne super schnur =)


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Teuer?
> Der Witz ist gut. ich kaufe sie auch da, denn das kommt mir noch günstiger als wenn ich sie hier im "Supersondermesseangebot" von 8,88 Euro pro 100m kaufe. Wobei wir schon beim nächsten Punkt sind. Warum kaufst Du denn teure monofile oder noch teureres Fluocarbon wenn eine geflochtene doch günstiger ist. :q
> 
> Abgesehen davon stimmt die Aussage mit der Dehnung nicht wirklich. Selbst die Feederschnüre haben noch deutlich mehr Dehnung wie die geflochtene. Wobei es auch auf den Einsatzbereich ankommt. Für den Fluß nehme ich auch mono, denn da ist sie der geflochtenen überlegen da mono längst nicht soviel Wasserwiderstand hat. Daher ziehe ich da eine 0,22er mono der 5lbs geflochtenen auch vor. Und was Abriebsfestigkeit angeht, damit habe ich keine Probleme. Für sowas gibt es ja Schlagschnüre.



Ich bin mir 100% sicher die schon billiger in nem Onlineshop gesehen zu haben. Wenn ichs finde geb ich durch wo.

Die Mono die ich meistens benutze ist viel günstiger als geflochtene. OK, wegen der Dehnung brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten, ganz ohne ist die nicht, aber immernoch so gut das ich keine Aussteiger habe.

Die Fluorocarbon war relativ günstig. 1000m Berkley für 30€. Aber die nehme ich mehr auf Barsch als zum Feedern. Meistens sind nur die Vorfächer aus der. 

Bei uns am Gewässer taugt die geflochtene nichts, am Rhein haben wir diese Erfahrung auch gemacht. Für die Bissanzeige ohne frage aber beim Drill gingen damit schon einige Fische verloren.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*

Bei Pro Fishing ist die im Endeffekt günstiger wie bei Ebay, wo es alleine schon über 15€ Versand sind.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> OK, wegen der Dehnung brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten, ganz ohne ist die nicht, aber immernoch so gut das ich keine Aussteiger habe.



Mit Mono wahrscheinlich aber auch weniger Bisse mitbekommen.


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur für Feederrute?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mit Mono wahrscheinlich aber auch weniger Bisse mitbekommen.



Das ist mal ne Aussage#q

Ihr habt recht, ich meine Ruhe.


----------

